# Outstanding 1st Stretch Goal almost Hit!



## Tombguardians

1st Stretch Goal is so close to opening!   Let’s get this open Tonight and move onto all the other awesome FREE stretch goals!  Still 19 days left

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tombguardians/queen-of-the-damned-velraths-vampires?ref=dm9yc9


----------

